
Existence of UFOs confirms advanced technology that nobody admits to having - hinchlt
https://sociable.co/technology/existence-ufos-confirm-advanced-technology-nobody-admits-having/
======
zelienople
Absolute nonsense. The presence of an artifact on a FLIR recording proves
nothing except that we are too quick to make assumptions and very gullible as
a species.

------
Khelavaster
Except for what the US Navy's openly patented.

